# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  اللي ما شاف صوره ( الوزغه ) من قريب يتفضل, لاتفوتكم الوزغه

## شوق البحر

مشاركة #1 

عضو فعال


المجموعة: الأعضاء
المشاركات: 68
التسجيل: منذ أسبوع
رقم العضوية: 2,644
حالة الإتصال: Off





مرحبااااااااا 

ما اقول غير , الله يخلي القوقل ههههههههه , تبغي صور , تلاقي اللي في بالك

عالعمووووم , يابنات هالموضوع يهمكم اكثر من الشباب 
لان الشباب مساكين هم القتله , يقتلون هذا الحيوان البريء << لا تصدقو

في روايه عن الإمام الصادق سلام الله عليه , ( من قتل الوزعه من اول ضربه فله 100 حسنه , ومن ثاني ضربه , فله 70 حسنه ) 

والغايه منها , ان هالحيوان الصغير المفروض انه يموت من اول ضربه , ولا يحتاج لضربات متتاليه ليموت , وهذا دليل على تفاوت درجات الإيمان 

عالعموم انا قرأت الروايه من كتاب ( زهر الربيع ) للسيد نعمه الله الجزائري 


المهم تبون تشوفون الصوره لو لاااااااا 

طيب انزل تحت







عاد في حاجه في الصوره بعد تلوع الكبد خخخخخخخ , الله يعينكم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## totty

ما احبة وعييي

----------


## أمل الظهور

ويع ويع 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## صمت الجروح

ويييييييييييييييييع وييييييييع


































صمتـ الجروح .......

----------


## malaak

ممممممممممم

----------


## شوق البحر

مشكوووووووووووووووووورين على المروركم
تحياتي

----------


## النغم انيني

وييييييييييييييييييييييييييع يالرزيل

----------


## ضياء القمر

ههههههههههه حلوعه صورة الوزغة
هذا الواحد الى صار فاضي يقوم يسلي نفسة يقتل وزغ

----------


## شوق البحر

ههههههههههه اذا انا رزيل انت شنو ههههههههههه  لكن مقبوله منك مشكوووووووووره على ردك لكن 

تحياتي

----------


## شوق البحر

ههههههههه مشكور  ضياء  على مرورك 

تحياتي

----------


## نار الحب

صوره بتجنن

----------


## الاء

ويع ويع
هههههه

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ويييييييييييع وييييييييييييييييع يع مااحب الحيوانات كلها اتجيب لي الحساسية يعع 
لا تعليق .................................

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع لاعت كبدي ويييييييييييييييييييع وييييييييييييييييييع وييييييييييييييييع

----------


## حامل الراية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ
الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ
 لا تعليق
نســــــــــــألكم الدعــــــــــــــاء

----------


## الأمل البعيد

والله كل ماأدخل الموضوع تلوع كبدي جيب لينا فراش ورد مو وزغ يعععععععععع وعاد الحاجة الي في الصورة تلوع كبدي يعععععع ويععععععع وبعد هام للبنات يععععععععع

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ويع سدت نفسي


يسلموو

----------


## حنين الحياه

وععععععععععععععععععععععععع
يععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع
وع وع وع وع وع وع وع وع وع وع وع
برجع اني قاعده اكل ويع قرف
ياليت الوزغ ينقرض امس رحت ورى بيتنا شفت وزغه صغيره
مره تقول اختي الصغيره شوفي في وزغه شفتها قلت ليها وااي
الوزغه تجنن صغنتوته  قالت صحيح انش كريزي هههههههههه

يسلمو على تلويع الكبد 
لاحرمنا الله منك ولامن جديدك

حنون

----------


## ولد الناصره ج

ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه بعد ولو تكون مشوية احلى 
يعطيك العااافيه

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يععع رزيل يولد الناصرة بعد مشوية ماعليه اتحداك تاكلها يلا بعد 
رزيل يععععععععععععععععع

----------


## العجمية

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووع

----------


## فرحان

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووويع 
اكره ماخلق الله الوزغ والفئران

----------


## محمد الشمري

مشكوره على الصوره الحلوه.....

----------


## واحد فاضي

ويععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد وييعععععععععععععععععععععععععع

بس حلوه منك 

سلام

----------


## جنون الساهر

وع وع وع

----------


## سمراء

تجننننن<< اقصد ويعععع
يسلمو اخوي ع الصورة
تحياتي لك
سمراء

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*يااااااااي عليها وعلى جرفلتها وييع مبقعه لو سيده اشوى وييييييع*
*هدي لو وحده صغيره تتمشى كان فقعت الدنيا من الصريح وطحت وصارت حالتي حاله*
*تسلمي خيوه* 
*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## عواميه حلوه

وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع قززتيني من صباح الله خير يا ختي   
                            بالله عليج هادي صوره ما حطيتي صورة قمر أو ورده حاطه لنا صوره وزغ وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع قرف 

                                             بس ع العموم مشكوره  خيتو ع الطرح

----------


## أسرار الليل

وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع اني اخاف منها وععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع

----------


## النور المؤمل

وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييعععععععع ويش ها الزالاة 
ههههههههههههه انا اضحك ومترزلة منها

----------


## عاشق النجف

يعععععع مشكوره ياشوق لعى هذه الصور الراااائعة

----------

